# . . .

## nickeler

,     ,   :  *1.*  
-           .   , -  ,  , -      .            .    ,     ,    90%       .  
 , , -          ,       ,     . ,    ,     ,   ,  ,  ,   ,     -   .     :       ,         *** ?!!. 
 , ,      , ,    . ,    , : 
-  , ? 
-     .  
- ! 
---... 
   ,     .    ,         ,     .  -,   ,   , ,   ,  , -       .           , ,   ,      ,      -  . 
   ,             ....  * http://proza.com.ua/opinions/oborotni_i_devochka.shtml* 
  ,    -       .      ,   .   -    , ,   ,   ,   .  ,     . 
         .      ,      ...

----------


## -

. ,       ,    - ,     .  ,    ,      - . ,  , ,      (    ,   ,    )     .         .  ,   ,         ,        .

----------


## RAMM

proza.com.ua/opinions/oborotni_i_devochka.shtml
 ,    ,    : http://skuky.net/9396#more-9396,
      .

----------


## laithemmer

, .   ,     ,      ?     .... ..   -       .
  ,...    -      璿, .   
,     -   . ,    .  .      .

----------


## RAMM

-   .
    ,  .
                  ,   ...
      .
     ( )          . ,  -   .

----------


## nickeler

*RAMM*,    ,      ..

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,    ,      ..

  *nickeler*,    .  .        ,     .

----------


## aneisha

,         .      ...
   ,     ,     .   -,  -,            . .

----------


## -

> ,  .

     ?     -,  )   

> ,   ...
>       .

    ,          (     )  
    - .     ,  .    -    ,    .      - ? - , .   

> -,  -,            . .

  ,  !    -     .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?     -,  )

  *-*,    ,       "" . 
   -     .   ,  . 
 ,        -     .     !

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>  ,        -     .     !

  **, ,           .      (  )    ,   .       .      ?
    ,          ?   ,  .   

> ...    -    ,    .      - ? - , .
> ...

     -   ,   .
   ,   .   ,       . ,      .   ?      .

----------


## -

> ,   .

     .   

> ,       . ,      .

    . .    ,  .    ""  .

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*, ,      .     !   " ,  ""     ,       .     ,     ,    쳺.       ,     " ",    ,  ,    .        ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> **, ,           .      (  )    ,   .       .      ?
>     ,          ?   ,  .

       -    . . . "׳  , ".  ,    .  ...,       ,        .
̳     ,   - .     . 
nickeler,     .  , .
 ,       .      ...

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,         ,        . ,         ,        .   10       ,     .      ,    ".   ,   ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

*nickeler*,    ,    ....

----------


## RAMM

> ...   10       ....

   ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       .

     -  ?!     ,   ?!
 ,      85      ,     .

----------


## aneisha

> 10       ,

   - ,    ,        ,      !  ,  , ,   .  ,    . 
  ,     ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> .

  !  .  ?   

> . .    ,  .    ""  .

  ,    ?  ,   -       ?       .   

> -  ?!     ,   ?!
> .

      .    .

----------


## -

> 10       ,     .

          - ,   ,          14-.      ""     .. /. -    .   

> !  .  ?
> :
>   - 
>   . .    ,  .    ""  .
> ,    ?  ,   -       ?       .

     ,      .       .  ...        ,     ,     ,  -          .       -     .       ,   .   

> laithemmer, ,      .     !   " ,  ""     ,       .     ,     ,    쳺.       ,     " ",    ,  ,    .        ,      .

   -  .   .     ,         "" - - .        -    ,  .    "" ,    ,      ,      ,    -    - ,  - ,         ( ,      ,   ,         ).

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>    ,      .       .  ...        ,     ,     ,  -          .
> ...

  *-*, ,      
       .

----------


## Akvarel'

. ,    -  . " -   "..."   ", "    " -   - .              ..    - ,      ,      ,     ?       ?         , ..   ,  ,  ,   ...   -    ? ?   ,      ...     .

----------


## RAMM

> . ,    -  . " -   "....

   ,       -     .         .
   ,    - ,   , ...

----------

2-3         .

----------


## admin

> 2-3         .

     ?

----------


## nickeler

!   *Akvarel'*,   ?    ,   ,   ?    ,     , , "",  , 㳿 !       ,        "   "      .    ,       ..   .     ,      ?   .      ,      ,   10 ,   .   -,    .  *RAMM*,   

> .    .

     10    "  ",   ,    ,  ,   ,  .

----------

.    , .  .

----------


## Akvarel'

**,    ,        .    ,      -      ,       ..     -  ,  -   .

----------


## nickeler

http://www.poltavaforum.com/blogs/23...do-ruchki.html

----------


## RAMM

> ...    ,   ,   ?

  ...
.      .   

> ...   ,     , , "",  , 㳿 ! ...

  .        .

----------


## nickeler

> .      .

      ,   .  ""    ....

----------


## RAMM

> ,   .  ""    ....

   ,         -  ,   .   ?
     ,    ,             (     ).
    ,        , ..               .    .

----------


## nickeler

*RAMM*,    ,         .   -  .     .       .

----------

